
The Dreams of an Inventor in 1420 - Petiver
http://publicdomainreview.org/2018/01/24/the-dreams-of-an-inventor-in-1420
======
jcmeyrignac
Copy of the article: [http://archive.is/gj3sf](http://archive.is/gj3sf)

------
pontifier
That last image with the spheres seems like one of the most straightforward...
The sphere is in 2 halves, the long U shaped piece with the barbs ties them
together. The clasp at the top can enter the U shaped piece before it is
inserted into the sphere. The tuning fork thing is the key. insert it through
the 2 holes in the bottom and the barbs on the U shaped piece are bent back so
the U can be removed.

------
JorgeGT
It seems the correct URL is [http://publicdomainreview.org/2018/01/24/the-
dreams-of-an-in...](http://publicdomainreview.org/2018/01/24/the-dreams-of-an-
inventor-in-1420/) with the final slash.

